# Zeutan- My Broken Healer (Part 1)



## Horsegirl97 (Jan 29, 2014)

I made my decision and went for the white gray stallion instead of the gray mare. We lived in a small mine village with around hundred houses. The head of the security company already had two horses, Dante' and Chika, at the end of the village about thirty houses from us. It was a Tuesday afternoon when Uncle Marb called my mom and said he was bringing my Stallion. He wanted to keep it a secret, but my mother couldn't keep the excitement from me. I quickly changed into my riding jeans, the ones with the torn knee which I got from falling, even though I knew I wasn't going to ride him today. The 2 guys unload him from the horsebox and I could tell he was happy to be out. He pulled on the halter and wasn't easy to handle, when he saw the other horses he wanted to run to them and pulled hard on the halter. Uncle Marb was talking about cleaning briddles and the horses he had on the farm. I usually enjoyed talking and learning new things about horses but all I did was stare at the beautiful horse that was now mine. "Are you happy now, my dear ? " My mom asked me. I wanted to scream, throw myself on the ground and roll in the dust but all I said was: " Yes! Oh thank you mom! Thank you, thank you, thank you ! " There was a smile on her face but when she looked at the stallion there was a bit of doubt a across her face. The head of security, Mr Taylor, was talking to Uncle Marb about his old days and the horses he had that had champion blood lines. My Step Brother took photos of my Stallion for me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsegirl97 (Jan 29, 2014)

*Zeutan- My Broken Healer (part 2)*

The next day I couldn't wait for school to end so I could be with Zeutan, it means god of thunder,I decided to name him that because he was so fierce. I had to go to school in the city which was an Hour drive from home and we went with a bus. The Friday I came home from school and it was going to be the first time I was grooming Zeutan. He was with the other two horses and they were fighting over my attention so I took him out of the camp and we went to a hill with lots of grass for him to graze on. He was a bit difficult to handle at first but I calmed him and he started grazing as I groom him. They cut his mane at Uncle Marb's and it was short but I knew it was going to grow by time. His mane was white with black and grey hairs in between and his tail was long and almost a yellow blond color. His fur was white with tiny little brown spots almost as if they were freckles. His eyes were big and brown with long white lashes and his nose had a pink shade. I was so in love with this baby faced arabian cross of mine. The next morning I asked Mr. Taylor's wife to help me catch and saddle Zeutan because I had a feeling he was going to be difficult. I went into the camp while Krista, Mr Taylor's wife, kept the other horses away. I walked up to him but he didn't like the briddle being put on him, he had his ears down and pulled away. When the bridle was finally on I led him out of the camp to the arena and saddled him. He was calm and let me mount him, there was no trouble. When I pushed him he walked, we walked a few laps around the arena. I pushed him again and he went into a trot, a few times he was startled but I calmed him and he went on. I didn't want to ride him to much so I saddled down and groom him while he ate his food


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

Like it so far 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsegirl97 (Jan 29, 2014)

The months past till September when we had to inject him against horse sickness like we must every year. He didn't like the needle and I hated needles so even though it wasn't a big deal me being scared didn't help much for him to stay calm. I held him by the halter and just kissed his nose and told him that everything will be okay. Because of the injection I couldn't ride him for at least three weeks. I spent less time with him because my car broke and my mom had to drive me mornings and evenings so I had to walk back home if I wanted to spend time with him. Some afternoons I walked down with half a bale of lusern and pellets for him if my mom was working late. After the month we saved enough money to fix my car and Mr. Taylor and his wife told us that the don't want our horse with thiers so we must build our own camp. The next day my Stepdad and mom broke down some of our dove cages in our back yard and we built the camp in two days time. The next day I came home from school, changed and headed down to the horses. Mr. Taylor put his mare with Zeutan in our camp that we build and there were two new horses, an young Appaloosa gelding named, Pache and a retired Thoroughbred mare named, Aurelian. I didn't ride Zeutan that week and decided to ride him on Saterday again. Saterday morning I put on his briddle and mounted him bareback. He put on a lot of weight from only eating all day and not doing work. I walked next to the fence of the village and pushed him into a trot. He trotted a few step the something really bad happend. He rear then turned around and trew me of balance so I fell on the ground and he ran back to the camp, which he never does when I fall. I dust myself of and walked back to mount him again , the same happened.. I got scared and got myself back to my feet. I called my friend Oscar who lived just outside the village. He had 2 geldings, Wintertide and Skipper. He and one of his friends came to see if they can help.They both tried and the same happend. Oscar checked his hooves and cliped them a little, we didn't know what was wrong.I went home after I gave him his food and filled his water. That night at home I did a lot of thinking a finally decide that I just have to mount him everytime he bucked me off, he was probably out of shape. After a few weeks of bucking, falling, kicking and a little help from my horsey-friends he was normal and well behaved again. I had my Zeutan back.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsegirl97 (Jan 29, 2014)

When the raining and winter season came we had trouble getting grass for the horses and both Mr. Taylor's horses and Zeutan lost weight. My camp had a little grazing for him and the mare to eat but it wasn't much. A few weeks past and I came home from school the morning to find Zeutan and Chica in another camp which didn't had any grazing just two trees. Me and my mom went to see Mr. Taylor about it and he said that he's taking our camp because he likes the shade and his horses need the grazing and if we don't like it we must take our horse and hit the road . I couldn't believe him ! How could he just do that ? We went to see the head of the village."Your horse will stay there till I sort this out" Mr. Rednats, head of the village and mine, said. Time pasted and we didn't hear anything from Mr. Rednats so we let it fly, the winter season had past so we had food again and we didn't need grazing.They also sold Chica.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsegirl97 (Jan 29, 2014)

December came and it was time for holiday. We booked a holiday with my grandma. I really love my grandma she was like a second mother to me. Oscar said he will look after Zeutan while I was away. He came to get Zeutan and he bucked Oscar off a few times before he rode him out the village. It was a long ride but Zeutan was very amazed my Oscar's other horses. He cantered and jumped around them like a little happy puppy. I knew he was in good hands even though Oscar was a little strict with his horses and had a short tempar. I said my goodbyes to my boy and hugged and kissed him and plead him to behave himself while I was away.Late the Night I woke up when the car stoped and we arrived at our destination. "Janelie, Petro please unload the car before you wander off". I unpacked my my clothes into the closet and the last T-shirt I took out of the suitcase was my riding T-shirt which have two horses on the front a white one and a bay one. The Brown horse reminded me of my big bay gelding I had in the Fourth grade, Bar-One, I wondered about him a lot. I sat there on the bed with my t-shirt held to my chest and thought about all the horses I rode and loved who I will never see again. They flashed trough my mind, the Palamino with a diamond shaped star, TopDock ,a dark roan mare with her colour foal, a.. Our little pomarainian dog jumped on the bed and released me from my Daydream memmories. "Hey, Desert, whose a good girl ? " I talked to her while I rubbed her tummy. My mom called us for dinner. After dinner I took a bath and went to sleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsegirl97 (Jan 29, 2014)

I heard someone said "there's nobody here ! Take him! ". I sat behind a bush, all I could see was two men with blue clothes standing with ropes. They were at a corner of a little building that looked almost like a shack. The one man went around the corner and I shift so I could see what's around the little shack, but I couldn't. The man that was still in my sight quickly ran around the corner and seconds later they came out with Zeutan, two ropes tied to him, one on his halter and one around his neck. A shiver ran trough my body as they dragged him choking him as they pull hard and Zeutan pulling his head back making loud painful noises. I screamed " leave him! You're hurting him ! " But they couldn't hear me. I stood up but it felt like something grabed my feet and I fell behind the bushes again. The only thing I could do was watch as I see glimpses of the scene. Everything faded away as I lied there..."Wake up! Hey, wake up! Are you okay ? ". I opened my eyes and saw my brother shaking me. "What ? Where is ...". I asked as I was waking up. " You screamed and I came to see what happend, you are sweating..".he said to me "I guess it was just a bad dream, more like a really bad nightmare." I said. I climbed out of bed and went to take a shower to get my mind of the nightmare. "Good morning, Flowerpot! " My grandma said as I walked in the kitchen. "Morning Grandma". We went to see some of the worlds most beautiful waterfalls and landmarks. I could see that my grandma really enjoyed it. On our way home my grandma told my mom to stop at one of the little stalls next to the road. She went and talked to the woman of the stall and pointed at something, I couldn't see what it was. The woman nodded and went to fetch something from the back and put it in a plastic bag. My grandma climbed back in the car and signaled my mom that she could drive further. She turned to me and gave me the plastic bag. "Sorry its not wraped but its for the birthday that I missed". I opend it and found a rag wall-hanging of a colored mare and a identical foal in a field. "Thank you so much ! " I said to my grandma while I give her a kiss on the cheek from the back seat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsegirl97 (Jan 29, 2014)

When we returned home from our holiday we unpacked the car. I couldn't wait to go and see my Baby.I didn't want to nag my mom so I waited till everyone settled till I asked to go see him. I walked up to him, when he saw me he neighed at me and start walking up to me. I hugged his neck and his white mane flowed into my jet black hair, everything was just perfect for that second like nothing else mattered." I will come and fetch him tommorow afternoon after we went to town to get his food", I told Oscar. "No problem", Oscar said. Oscar told me how naught Zeutan was, he broke into the tack room and ate almost half a months pellets and didn't want Oscar to take him back to his stall. I just laughed because I know what trouble he can be. The next morning we went to town to go get some groceries and Zeutan's food. I slept all the way home. When we arrived home we unpacked the shopping bags and drove over to Oscar's. "You can take him but I think the rain wil start soon", Oscar said. "I'll take the chance !" I said. I don't want to have him stay over another day, I want my horsey home with me! I saddled up and mount Zeutan while Oscar and my mom talked in the kitchen. I laid on and stroke his neck gently, I realized his mane has grow a lot its almost past his neckline. "What are you waiting for ? Let's go! ", Oscar said with a smile. I smiled back and pushed Zeutan into a walk. We made a turn into the main road to to town and walked slowly, I was really on my nerves. It was getting dark and it started to rain,home was stil a long way to go and the road was getting busy with big trucks and vehicles passing by. It felt like the wind from the truck was going to knock us over and Zeutan was frightened. My mom and Oscar drove beside me next to the road to prevent Zeutan from running to the road. Zeutan pulled hard on the reins and I struggled to control him because he kept turning back the way to Oscar's farm and when I pulled back he rear in the air so I had to make circles with him. Oscar got out of the car and said he should ride because he could handle him better than me. I just kept my mouth shut and let him ride. He walked a few steps then Zeutan turned around again and he pulled back on the reins, hard. Zeutan tried to rear and when he did Oscar hit him behind the head and he rear again, this time Oscar pulled on the reins Zeutan lost balance and fell over on the ground. I quickly got out of the car and ran to see if they were okay. Oscar's leg was hurt badly but he could still manage to walk. None of Oscar's three friends wanted to ride Zeutan because they were all to scared. I mounted Zeutan, not really wanting anybody else to ride him at that moment. I pushed him and he went into a walk with no problems. It was raining hard now and my eyes were burning. While we were riding the only thing I could think of was having Zeutan at safety, I wanted to protect him, give him all my love, the only thing he needed was love. I don't know what happened in his past, how they treated him, there must be a reason why he is like this. Then I realized he was nothing more than a reflection of myself, my life, my parents threw me around in life at a young age, people pushed me around and misused me, I had heartbreaks, backstabbers, everything made me what I am today but Zeutan don't care about my past, he don't care about my looks, he's just thankful for what I'm doing for him now and I don't care about his past or the way he behaves about it, I just love him for what he is in my life now. We came to the gate of the village and I saw there where two new horses in Zeutan's camp. I called Krista and said we want to put Zeutan in the camp, he's back. "I'm on my way". She said and hang up. That was rude I thought to myself. Mr. Taylor and Krista removed the Friesian mares from our camp and we led Zeutan in his camp and gave him his food and filled his water. The Taylors was gone before we could greet or anything. "Who stole their milk?", I asked my mom. She pulled up he shoulders and said: "I have no idea". I thanked Oscar and apologized about his leg and offerd to pay the doctor's bill. He didn't want me to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

